# Coupe owners might like this...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

But us roadster owners don't have the room...





 :lol:

Cheers

rich


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

wtf....?!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

manphibian said:


> wtf....?!


It's actually a clever use of the spare wheel... :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Some of us coupe owners don't have a spare wheel. :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

That is genius


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

superb


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

arabs loool


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

You've gotta admire that.


----------



## sirmattylad (Feb 6, 2009)

Thats class! Could do wi one on our 4x4! 8)


----------

